
Republican-controlled Congress ordered destruction of vital sea-ice probe - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/nov/05/donald-trump-accused-blocking-satellite-climate-change-research
======
adventurer
I don't understand the gripe of the article and pointing out Republicans
controlling Congress as some sort of bad guy deception. There is a new
satellite for climate monitoring set to launch on the 10th. They wanted to
store old technology for $500+ million and *maybe launch it? Something's
missing here.

~~~
chuckwnelson
>> It should have been replaced with the F20 probe, which had already been
built and was being kept in storage by the US Air Force. However it had to be
destroyed, on the orders of the US Congress, on the grounds that its storage
was too costly.

They destroyed the replacement.

~~~
trothamel
Isn't Joint Polar Satellite System the replacement?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Polar_Satellite_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Polar_Satellite_System)

------
js2
I found this article from June 2015 provides better background on the F20:

[http://spacenews.com/senate-spending-bill-backs-house-
recomm...](http://spacenews.com/senate-spending-bill-backs-house-
recommendation-to-shelve-dmsp-f20/)

(It’s also not editorialized.)

------
tu7001
All the global warming stuff is pseudoscience now. Trace whole planet climate
is impossible, maybe if develop much powerful supercomputers or so.

